# Sidi MTB Dragon 4 shoe review



## Keith8 (Feb 7, 2017)

I love Sidi's but compared to the Sidi Dragon 2 the 4's are horrible. I wore them for 4 months off-road, cyclocross and gravel. They have very little side support, are very slick in the middle of the sole because they do not have a grip pad, and might be a little too stiff in the sole. It seems that Sidi also changed the sizing. I refurbished my old 2's and have been wearing them. I'd give 4's a 1.5 out of 5.


----------



## Heffe (Jan 22, 2015)

The slick sole is a deal breaker for me. If the pedal hits that area while you're trying to clip in it can slide off and lead to a knock on the shins.


----------

